# Netgear Router problem



## purplepenguin (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a Netgear 54 Mbps Wireless ADSL2 Modem Router (model DG834GU v5).  I can't get a wireless connection to my Kindle despite trying all sorts of things including phoning Kindle support.  According to them it is a problem with the router - it doesn't support the Kindle 3 that I have.  I have managed to connect the Kindle to other networks. The router that I have is a few years old.  
Does anyone use this router with their Kindle?  The router was supplied to me by Optus in Australia and I think it is quite a common feature here.  It is now out of warranty and I suppose I should think about getting a new one although I don't have any other problems with it.  Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Many have reported that, for whatever reason, the Kindle has trouble connecting with an older router.

Some have reported that having exceedingly long passwords is problematic in terms of entering them on the Kindle.

The Kindle also does not work with a router only using the "n" protocol; it needs to use "b/g" -- those are usually the newer ones. . . .

More than one person has reported that a new router has solved their connection problems.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Besides Ann's suggestions (which are all good ones) take a look at our Wifi FAQ http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1183665.html#msg1183665 and see if any of the suggestions there help.

If you fix it, please post back to say what worked. If not, let us know and we'll keep thinking.


----------



## purplepenguin (Apr 23, 2011)

Will let you know how I get on.  I don't have a long password so I know that is not the problem. I will get in touch with Optus about getting a new router - although that seems a shame as this one seems to do the job and the Kindle is the only problem I am having with it.
In the past when I have had problems with my internet connection Optus have told me that they can't help as it isn't one of their routers so I will go to them first of all!  BTW how do I find out if it is a "b/g" or an "n" protocol router?  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Your router is a b/g one, it doesn't support wireless n so you don't need to worry about that problem.

Reading around, here for instance http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1185264, it seems that you have the problem where Optus have put their own firmware in the router, so it isn't really a Netgear one any more. It also seems like they haven't updated the firmware so even if Netgear have fixed the problem you won't be able to fix it with yours.

Try talking to Optus to start with and see what they have to say.


----------



## purplepenguin (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, Optus weren't a lot of help - are you surprised?!  The Netgear router is out of warranty (it is over 2 years old) and like I said it was working fine with the exception of connecting to the kindle.  Netgear put you on to a company which charges for out of warranty support so I decided not to spend any more money on it and ordered a new router instead.  Of course I will be really pissed off if that doesn't solve the problem but at least I have a warranty on the router for 12 months.  I will let you know once I am connected.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you sure you're putting in the correct security key?


----------



## purplepenguin (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes.  I will let you know how I get on with new router.


----------



## purplepenguin (Apr 23, 2011)

Just installed a new Optus modem/router:  NETGEAR N300 DGN2200 This arrived in the post today.  Kindle has successfully connected to WiFi!!!!  It was obviously a problem with the old NETGEAR router that I had.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Great, glad you got it sorted!


----------

